# *URGENT* 21 mo old neutered male, working line, labeled "fear aggressive" MANTECA, CA



## ArkAngel

**URGENT* 21 mo old neutered male, working line, labeled "fear aggressive" MANTECA, CA*

Rescued a very expensive 21 month old working line male about 2 months ago now. He belonged to a family member, he was being borderline abused and ended up nipping someone. He was then abandoned at a random location. We went to look for him, put up fliers and 1 week later found him

He came into our home with no issues, he had met us maybe 5-10 times total, but not for long periods of time. In the process of trying to find him a home, we took him to a rescue to be evaluated and he was labeled as fear aggressive and rejected.

Trying to find a local home on our own, with a slow transition in mind, he has nipped and bit 2 people upon the first meet, we suspect the candidates moved too fast with petting and interaction, but we are not professionals so do not know exactly the reason behind his actions.

Its at the point now where we cannot find him a home, and he cannot stay with us since we have a GSD, Doberman, and a baby on the way.

Last night, my wife was in our bedroom on the bed, with the rescue lying on the floor about 3ft from the door. Apparently my gsd walked into the room and was immediately attacked by the rescue.

A fight ensued, I ran in from the living room and we were able to separate them by grabbing their hind legs and pulling them apart.

Neither dog was injured, but we each ended up with minor bite wounds

3rd fight in 2 months between them, I feel like it may be a lost cause. Considering taking him in today unless somehow a lead pops up


----------



## shepherdmom

Shared.... Do you have a email or some kind of contact info for interested rescues?


----------



## ArkAngel

[email protected]


----------



## Jax08

Contact a local Schutzhund club. If you have his pedigree, someone there might be interested and know how to handle him.


----------



## ArkAngel

Jax08 said:


> Contact a local Schutzhund club. If you have his pedigree, someone there might be interested and know how to handle him.


I just fired off an email to every Schutzhund club in Northern California, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Hang in there,


----------



## mspiker03

If you are interested in getting an evaluation of him, you might try contacting Lisa Maze who is a trainer in the Bay Area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArkAngel

Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly can I expect from an evaluation?


----------



## mspiker03

Well, a good eval on the dog *may* help with adoption. She could also give you some tools to help manage the situation so that it is less urgent.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

You don't have to answer this, but was the 'family members' name possibly Jaimie? 
This dog looks sooo familiar to me


----------



## ArkAngel

No, it wasnt


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ok, I had seen a post on fb by someone who had a gsd that looked jsut like this one, had 'issues'...

Can I have your permission to repost this link on a couple gsd facebook pages? maybe someone would be interested in your area.


----------



## ArkAngel

Absolutely post away!

I need all the help i can get


----------



## onyx'girl

Is the breeder aware of this dogs whereabouts/temperament? Maybe the breeder should take the dog back(unless it is a commercial breeding operation)


----------



## shepherdmom

onyx'girl said:


> Is the breeder aware of this dogs whereabouts/temperament? Maybe the breeder should take the dog back(unless it is a commercial breeding operation)



There is another thread on this. Breeder is not returning attempts to contact.


----------



## LitaPita

Longtime lurker, registered just to share: you're very close to Big Basin dog training center in Modesto. They do Schutzhund, PP as well as basic obedience so they should be able to evaluate the dog. I've been there a few times to check it out and everyone was knowledgable and helpful. I'm not sure if I can post their site, but if you google big basin dog training in Modesto you should be able to find it. They're great about returning calls. Actually, I'll PM you their website and phone number.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Huntz has been re assessed by a trainer who deals with working dogs, he passed his assessment, his temp dad and a small group of us are really working hard to get him into a home that will be best for him, good thoughts and hope for Huntz!!

Some great things about this guy! Hes gorgeous, smart and eager to learn  plus he has an awesome group of ontario ladies all routing for him!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Huntz has been re assessed by a trainer who deals with working dogs, he passed his assessment, his temp dad and a small group of us are really working hard to get him into a home that will be best for him, good thoughts and hope for Huntz!!
> 
> Some great things about this guy! Hes gorgeous, smart and eager to learn  plus he has an awesome group of ontario ladies all routing for him!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Well that's good news!!! I was going to ask for an update b/c initially he had a deadline of this past wed. to be PTS. So glad they came here looking for help and that their care and compassion for Huntz may have saved him from who knows what

Cheers to you ms.davis


----------



## ZoeD1217

This is really great news! ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03

**URGENT* 21 mo old neutered male, working line, labeled "fear aggressive" MAN...*

Just curious as to which trainer he went to...

I am glad the assessment went well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

mspiker03 said:


> Just curious as to which trainer he went to...
> 
> I am glad the assessment went well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The trainers name is kelvin, he came recommended by a lady who works with a breed called ..hovawartz i may of butchered the spelling sorry. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArkAngel

Thanks for all the support. Huntz is doing great, the juggling of dogs has gotten a little less stressful and we just had my boy Ando neutered to help the situation. Also put up a temp fence to seperate the back from the side yard so Huntz can hang out in the back when were away and my 2 can still use the side to do their business.

I drove about 2 hours to have Huntz assessed in the absolute worst weather I have EVER driven in, and I pretty much drove for a living for 5 years. I ended up getting rear ended on the way there, thankfully noone was hurt and I was able to continue to the assessment, just a little late. 

It was very figurative, for Huntz' situation... I had to go through a horrible storm and face adversity to get to the sunshine on the other end, where Huntz showed who he truly was. He has had a **** of a life, but the sun is shining where he is headed now

So glad I made one final push for him, its Gods grace i tell you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm so glad things are working out for all of you, despite the rear ending and bad storm!!!

Please keep us updated


----------



## GatorBytes

ArkAngel said:


> It was very figurative, for Huntz' situation... I had to go through a horrible storm and face adversity to get to the sunshine on the other end, where Huntz showed who he truly was. *He has had a **** of a life, but the sun is shining where he is headed now
> *
> *So glad I made one final push for him*, its Gods grace i tell you!


 thanks to your perseverance and being open to find the right help instead of settling on one rescue's assessment and one Veterinarian concurring that he should be PTS.
:toasting:

:doggieplayball:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yeah! 

Agree with GatorBytes and that's why I always say it's best to get the dog evaluated by a trainer knowledgeable with the breed and working dogs.

Having spent some time now around working dogs I've learned there's a big difference between the average pet rescue/trainers and those that know and work with these dogs day in and day out. 

Please do keep us posted.

And three cheers for mislesleedavis  :hug:


----------



## ArkAngel

I am happy to announce that Huntz has been successfully re-homed!!

His transition was very smooth and he settled in very well with his new family.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Blanketback

Thank you for the wonderful update! Aww, what a happy boy - I'm so glad you put that extra effort in to help this guy. Congratulations to Huntz and his new family, and kudos to yours, and those who helped!


----------



## GatorBytes

That is excellent news!!!:happyboogie:
I was just thinking about you guys last night and was going to post for update. 

I love happy endings....or should I say new beginnings!

ArkAangel, you should be proud for the lengths you went to help this dog and for not giving into mis-interpreted "aggression". To think this boy had a couple of days b/c a vet ($$$) agreed and rescue had deemed the dog unfit for re-homing.

Cheers to you!


----------

